
Transcript from Elena Krasnoperova’s Learning Hacks for Bootstrappers - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2017/01/27/transcript-from-elena-krasnoperovas-learning-hacks-for-bootstrappers/
======
e_krasnoperova
Hi, Elena here (the founder of Calroo). To answer your question of why we
started with iOS: 1. the installed base in the US is roughly 50-50, 2. as
dragonwriter pointed out, iOS users are more likely to spend money on apps
than Android users, and it is overrepresented in the Bay Area where we are
based, and 3. my husband (who is also my co-founder) happens to be an iOS
developer, who worked at Apple for 17 years. With all of that said, rest
assured, we have full intention of quickly following up with an Android app -
in fact, it's already half-built. Think of it as us "practicing" on iOS users
first before giving you the perfect Android app :-) Please do sign up for our
Android beta list at www.Calroo.com - we'd love to get your feedback on it.

------
skmurphy
She offers a seven step approach for bootstrappers

1: Make time for learning new skills – your startup’s success depends on it

2: Figure out your preferred learning style, as that will determine your
learning medium.

3: Master the basics – start by reading (or listening to) these 3 recipe
books: Lean Startup, Traction, and Lean Analytics

4: Figure out what skills you need to acquire next that will be most helpful
to your startup.

5: Acquire the knowledge (in your preferred learning style)

6: Collect examples of what works and absorb the knowledge implicit in them by
taking notes, using a swipe file, and creating a reference library.

7: Apply the knowledge. Do a (small) real project to solve a real problem for
your startup

------
jenkstom
I need that app. Why does anybody start with Apple in today's world? Isn't
android 80% of the market?

~~~
dragonwriter
Android is more of the userbase, but the Apple userbase is disproportionately
willing and able to spend money, so it remains attractive to target.

It's also probably overrepresented among influencers in many areas, making it
attractive to target for other reasons.

